# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  من هنا وهناك

## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

زمان لما فكرت أقفل موضوع أجمل صور قمت بتصويرها وعدت نفسى إنى أحسن من مستوايا فى التصوير
الحمد لله حاليا عملت كل شئ ممكن يعمله أى هاوى لتحسين مستواه
اخدت دورة عن الإضاءة وتصوير الطبيعة
ومؤخرا اشتريت برنامج Photoshop lightroom

علشان كده قلت لنفسى يا واد يا أحمد اعمل موضوع فى التصوير الحر علشان تتابع بنفسك التطور اللى ممكن يحصل فى الصور (دا اذا كان فيه تطور أصلا ).
وكمان علشان آخد رأى الأخوة الأعضاء فى الصور والإضاءة والزوايا والذى منه (دا فى حالة لو فيه حد من الأعضاء دخل الموضوع أصلا ).
بس دا مايمنعش أنى أرغى شوية عن كل صورة, خصوصا لو كان لبعض الصور ذكريات خاصة.


أسيبكم مع أول دفعة من الصور






دا أندريه ابن زملاء ليا
هو علطول بيضحك...بس فى اليوم دا لقيته مكشر وزعلان قوى
حسسنى أنه بيفكر فى شئ ما فصورته
وأخدت إذن أهله إنى أحط صورته فى المنتدى






دي بأه ميلينا أخت أندريه
مابتعرفش تقول لى أحمد...بس بتقول لى حبيبي بالعربى
كل ما تشوفنى تقول لى حبيبي صورنى
بنوتة زي العسل






الصورة دي بأه ليا معاها موقف
وهو انى كنت ناوى يوم 1 مايو 2008 اروح امستردام من مكان سكنى بالعجلة 
بس الظروف الجوية فى وسط وشمال اوربا كانت سيئة, علشان كده نفذت خطة "ب"
وهى إنى أنزل لجنوب أوربا بالعجلة, وبعد حوالى يومين "بالظبط بالظبط 34 ساعة" وصلت لدولة موناكو
الصورة دي بأه كانت لجزء من الطريق, والجبل دا بيفصل سويسرا عن ايطاليا.

طبعا مش هانسى أقول أن المسافة بالعربية من مكان سكنى لغاية موناكو لا تزيد عن 6 ساعات...بس أنا أخدتها فى 34 ساعة بالعجلة, أول ما شفت البحر المتوسط وتأكدت أن رحلتى نجحت صرخت بأعلى صوتى معلنا انى قطعت نصف قارة بالدراجة.
بصراحة الرحلة دي كانت أجمل شئ حصل لى فى حياتى ولها أثر إيجابى عليا لغاية دلوقتى.






دي بأه دولة موناكو كلها 







الكلب دا بأه صاحبه كان بيعذبه
كل شوية يرمى صخرة فى المياة والكلب لازم يجرى يجيبها
بس بجد كان كلب ذكى وكل مرة كان بيلاقى الصخرة



فى أمان الله





*

----------


## ابن البلد

فين صور المعرض 
 ::xx::   ::-s:

----------


## Tiger Woman

صور جميلة جدا يا حمادو تسلم ايدك 
عجبتنى صورة اندريه لان شكلها طبيعى جدا 
و عجبتنى جدا جدا جمال و نقاء الطبيعة فى الصورة الثالثه ( موناكو ) بس محيرانى طريقه تصويرها اصلك لو مصورها من فوق الجبل كان اللى يظهر وش العربيه  ولو من مكان تانى عالى تظهر العربيه من فوق و لو من الارض و ظهر العربيه ظاهر يبقى ارتفاع الجبل واضح ازاى مع العربيه و الطريق الاسفلت ( معلشى جاوبنى لحسن المخ الصعيدى اشتغل بقى ) 

و طبعا فى انتظار صورك  و تأملاتك الجميلة و تسلم ايدك مرة تانيه

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ أحمد حضرتك موهوب فعلا ..جميل انك تنمى موهبتك بالشكل ده*
*الصور أكثر من رائعه*

*وصوره التوقيع كمان حلوه جدااا*

----------


## noogy

ماشاء الله

الصور حلوة جددددددددددددددا

بالذات صورة اندريه وموناكو حلوين جدا جدا

تسلم ايدك وفى انتظار المزيد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

صور أكتر من رائعة ... تسلم إيدك عليها حقيقى
فى الحقيقة مش قادرة أعلق عليها اوى لأنى مابفهمش فى التصوير خالص
بس عجبتنى جداً صورة الجبل اللى فى سويسرا دة عموماً بحب صور الجبال جدا
وصورة الولد شكراً على التوضيح كنت فاكراه إبنك فى الحقيقة
موضوع رائع أخى العزيز وبالتوفيق دايماً

----------


## Amira

*حلوين أوي الصور يا احمد* 
*بس صورة دولة موناكو كلها... لقطها أزاي دي؟؟ * 

*عموما ان شايفة أداءك التصويري اتحسن كتير* 

*و أنت أزيك بقه؟ * 
*قولت اخلي السلامات في الاخر*

----------


## red_dragon

طبعا صور مش محتاجة تعليق حمادو باشا  :good: 
بس خلينا اعمل زى الفنانين المحترفين ::hop::  وانقدلك الصورة التالته نقد بناء واقولك انها overexopsed فوق الجبل 
انا شخصيا معرفش ايه الحل عشان متطلعش كده  :Baby2: و دايما اى صوره فيها سما تطلع كده معايا   ::007:: 
فا يا ريت بقى تسألنا احنا الاتنين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد صور جميله جداااااااا

----------


## ريـم

الصور في منتهى الروعة ..
و أروع من كل مرة .. 
أكتر صورة فعلاً عجبتني هي صورة الكلب 
مش عارفة.. بس المياه و هي محاوطاه كده 
و هو خارج منها بيزقها عجبني جدااااااا
و باينة طبيعية و نقية قوي .. 
و صورة اندرية طبعاً  :Biggrin: 
كل الصور جميلة يا أحمد ..
و في إنتظار البقية..
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..  :f:

----------


## osha

والله وكبرنا وبنمسك كاميرات وبنصور 
لأ 
وبننشر صور كمان 
الله يرحم
صور حلوين اوي يامستررر حمادوووو
تسلم ايديك 
عقبال ما تنزل مصر بالعجلة ان شاء الله وتصور تركيا وسوريا ولبنان والاردن وفلسطين في السكة

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:f:  :f:  :f: ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك  :f:  :f:  :f: 

حمادو

الجايزة اتشرفت يا فندم    :Smart: 


الموضوع فعلا راااااااائع


عقبال ما نبارك على الدكتوراه

تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي :f2:

----------


## سوما

*أ. أحمد.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008  

وعقبال ما تفوز الصور اللى داخلة المسابقة بأذن الله .. 
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## صفحات العمر

الحبيب / حمـادو


الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله الصور كلها تحفة ... تسلم ايدك بجد

مش عارفة شدتنى اكتر المناظر اللى فيها تلج ..على الرغم من انها ممكن تجيب اكتئاب الا انها شكلها عجبنى وكمان الصور فى التلات شهور شكلها تحفة ما شاء الله

تسلم ايديك تحفة وما شاء الله فنان من غير كلام

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## الشاطر حسن

الأستاذ الفنان حمادو
لفيت في كل مواضيعك ذات الصور فنالني من أشعة الجمال مانالني حتى إني لتخيلت امساكي كاميرا والغوص في جمال الأشياء فقد بدى الأمر سهلا . كاميرا جيدة وعدسات تفعل ماتؤمر به وطبيعة خلابة ذات ألون غير معتادة تهوى التموضع للتصوير وقليل من الحظ.
لكني مع توقفت مع أحد الصور ويقينا أدركت أن الأمر ليس بالسهل ويحتاج لإحساس مرهف وعين تدرك أين يقع الجمال ليس هذا فحسب إنما عقل ذكي يعرف من أين تورد الإبل.

كانت هذه يافنان 

فكل شيء داخل الإطار كان ينتظر الشمس فعلا 
لن أكثر لكن اسمح لي أن أستعير صورتك يوما لأعبر عنها بما جال في نفسي
جزيل الشكر والامتنان وكل تقدير واحترام

----------


## حمادو

الأخ العزيز الشاطر حسن.


ياااااااااااااااااه يا راجل انت لسه فاكر الموضوع دا؟ دا انا نسيت الصور نفسها. بس والله فيك الخير انك فكرتنى بحاجة تقريبا نسيتها لدرجة انى النهاردة لما فتحت الدولاب ابص على الكاميرا اكتشفت انها باظت أصلا. مابقتش باصور غير بكاميرا الموبايل تقريبا, أو بكاميرا جيب.

أشكرك على الرد الجميل اللى بالتأكيد يعني ما استحقهوش.مش تواضع والله بس انا عارف مقدار نفسى كويس جدا هههههههههههه

أما بأه بخصوص الصورة دي. من أسبوعين كنت فى بازل فى سويسرا فى زيارة سريعة لأصدقائي. المكان اللى الصورة فيه دا بينه وبين بازل حوالى ربع ساعة بس, وانا فى الطريق نزلت وقعدت على نفس البنك دا وحسيت بهدوء وسلام داخلى رهيب بالرغم من ان الشمس مابتطلعش بقالها اكتر من 3 أسابيع اهو.

مرة تانية أشكرك جزيل الشكر

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الكاميرا باظت !! يعني حماسك قل !! يعني الدنيا مش صافية معاك .
وايه يعني ماهو طبع الدنيا كده .
تعرف المفروض تعمل ايه ياحمادو !! ترجع تشارك في المنتدى وبقوة وهاتشوف بنفسك النتيجة . أنا متأكد انك هاتشتري كاميرا جديدة ومش هاتفارقك أبدا . مش عشان يعني تعمل موضوع جديد أو حد يقولك الله . لأ عشان تطلع اللي جواك . مش اللي جواك بتاع الناس لأ اللي جواك اللي يخصك انت .
ساعات ياصاحبي روحنا بتغرب زي الشمس بالظبط لما نمشي على ايقاع روتين الحياة . ساعات مانحسش حتى بنفسنا وتسرقنا السكينة زي مابيقولوا وانا دايما بقول ان التعبير عن النفس بأي شكل رسم تصوير كتابة يعني إشراق ونور احنا محتاجينه صدقني جدا.
أخي العزيز شرفني المرور في روض إبداعك وأتمنى أن أراه كثيرا مذيلا بتوقيع : الروح المشرقة دائما 

إن وصلك ردي هذا وقرأت حروفي فتأكد أني دعوت لك كثيرا بكل خير
تحياتي وتقديري

----------

